# Here are my dogs - pic heavy



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thought I would share some pics. All my pups are companions first but we also train and show. My main love is Agility followed by Obedience/Rally competition. When I got my Vallhunds, I decided to give Conformation a go.

Scout, 7yr male Swedish Vallhund:
Agility show








All groomed for Conformation









Rogue, 2yr female Swedish Vallhund:
Too cute








At a United Kennel Club Conformation show









Scout and Rogue:









Tripp, 10 yr male Whippet:
Weaving Whippet








Enjoying retirement









Boone, 6yr male Siberian Husky:
Handsome boy








AKC Rally show









Flare, 9 month female Greyhound:
Built to run








Zzzzz


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cute! I've fostered quite a few ex-racing greyhounds for our local group (and currently have two myself).
Is the gh puppy from show lines or racing lines? 

Don't suppose you live in the Dallas area by any chance? The gh rescue is having a little educational event this Sunday and it's always nice to meet other sight-hound owners.


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

ohhh they are so cute i have australian shepherds lol i wanna get into agility and herding with them


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks.
Flare is from really nice racing lines. The bitch was accidentally bred at the track and the pups not able to be registered. So the litter went to a friend of mine that works for the kennel owner. I was really lucky to get her. She is small, at 9 months she is about 23 inches tall and 45 lbs. One of her bothers is with another friend that does agility with her Sheltie. The last two pups went to pet homes.
She is doing great with her training so far ;D

Sorry, I am not in TX. I do try to go to the local GH rescue events. 



wheeljack said:


> Very cute! I've fostered quite a few ex-racing greyhounds for our local group (and currently have two myself).
> Is the gh puppy from show lines or racing lines?
> 
> Don't suppose you live in the Dallas area by any chance? The gh rescue is having a little educational event this Sunday and it's always nice to meet other sight-hound owners.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks.
I had a Aussie for 13 yrs. I really miss having one.

I have to admit that I am an agility addict ;D I really want to start herding with the Vallhunds, just need some money. My boy, Scout, was tested on sheep and did really well. I can't wait to see Rogue work, she is crazy.



rattielove said:


> ohhh they are so cute i have australian shepherds lol i wanna get into agility and herding with them


----------

